

Docker 0.5: external volumes, advanced networking, self-hosted registry - creack
http://blog.docker.io/2013/07/docker-0-5-0-external-volumes-advanced-networking-self-hosted-registry/

======
StavrosK
That's pretty great, I can finally use Docker for my Django apps (I didn't
want to include the Postgres data in the image).

------
johnbellone
Awesome! I'm looking forward to the self-hosted registry among other things
(for all of us that are corporate schmucks).

So much more to start to tinker with.

------
amjith
Is there documentation somewhere that shows how to setup our a self-hosted
registry?

~~~
shad42
We're going to release a blog post about this tomorrow morning. Send me your
twitter handle to @sam_alba, I'll ping you when it's out.

------
zek
the private registry seems awesomly easy to get set up. This has been the only
thing keeping me from using docker for deployments, super excited to try it
out!

~~~
nickstinemates
Please let us know if you have any questions or comments. We're always in IRC
ready to help.

------
samstave
Is this a typo:

> __ _" For example:
    
    
        -p 80:5000 redirects public port 80 to private port 80***"
    

because it later says:

    
    
        -p 5000:80 to bind the port 80 of the container to the port 5000 on the host
    
    

EDIT: yep - but its now fixed in the article.

~~~
creack
thank you sam. As you mentioned, we fixed it :)

